
Comparing images in pure Ruby (and how Github's image diff works) - jkreeftmeijer
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2011/comparing-images-and-creating-image-diffs/
======
sgrove
Very enjoyable. Image manipulation/detection/recognition is a field that
actually starts out pretty simple (I was surprised, I assumed it would be
fiendishly math-heavy), but scales well into the dissertation-level.

The article is a pretty cool highlight of some low-hanging fruit. I'd like to
see something using a n-neighbor-aware technique instead of pixel-by-pixel to
detect shifting/scaling/rotation in a direction in addition to color change,
but I'm sure those are much longer articles.

~~~
jkreeftmeijer
You're right, I wanted to keep this one short and simple. I have been thinking
about writing an article about calculating image similarity, instead of just
finding differences between two versions. Stay tuned! :)

------
jkreeftmeijer
Just looking for the code? Here you go:

<https://gist.github.com/923894> <https://gist.github.com/925244>
<https://gist.github.com/924996>

